# How slowly should I train the stanchion?



## BoringGoat (Jul 27, 2011)

Today is the first day I had the stanchion in with my FFs. I put their alfalfa ontop of it and they happily jumped up on the stand to eat. Tonight, I even had them eating their grain out of the feeder on the stanchion. My question is, how many more days should I devote to this before actually locking them in? I know they're going to fight it at first, so I'm worried I'll go to soon and get them scared of the stand. I'd appreciate some feedback!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well I got all but one of my does as kids so I trained them from day one to get on the stand to eat breakfast and dinner. When it came time to close their necks in I just put them on the stand without grain and closed them in. So once I talked to them and they calmed down they got their grain. Therefore it trains them to be calm before they get food. My adult doe I did the same with and it has worked fine for me. It seems they were worrying more about getting the grain than their neck being closed so the fighting was short lived. All three of my milking does and two kids are near perfect on the stand even if they are put on it without grain. I don't spoil them if they get fussy I take their grain away until they decide to be civil.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I just put them on the stand and close them down. They don't really seem to fight it that much. My girls only get grain on the stantion, never in their pen.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Yep. I lock the girls in, give them their grain, and then keep them locked in until they're done eating. If they're dry, then I usually brush them down while they're eating, so they start associating the milk stand with a lot of human interaction.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I like both xymenah and goat songs suggestions.... I would also be sure that you don't let them out unless they stop fighting it... eg freak out, freak out, stop freaking out, release from stanchion... That way you reward when they are calm and they learn that fighting doesn't work...
M.


----------



## BoringGoat (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I felt confident enough after the posts to go and lock them in. The doe I've been working with the most didn't even bat an eye or lift her head up from the grain. She was good as gold, although I'm sure she'll test me at some point.

My wild doe, who's really just a witch, was less thrilled. She struggled, but calmed down enough to finally eat and then I let her go.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

BoringGoat said:


> Thanks everyone! I felt confident enough after the posts to go and lock them in. The doe I've been working with the most didn't even bat an eye or lift her head up from the grain. She was good as gold, although I'm sure she'll test me at some point.
> 
> My wild doe, who's really just a witch, was less thrilled. She struggled, but calmed down enough to finally eat and then I let her go.


 :thumb:

Yes with mine I just thru some grain in the tray and locked them right in . After a few days they were all jumping right up even though they knew they would get locked in.


----------

